# Moran Beverages St catherines , Ont - evangeline bottle



## RCO (Jun 30, 2012)

picked this bottle up yesterday at a collectible store , didn't pay much for it and don't know much about it either . figured it was neat and in good condition so it make a neat addition . 
 its from moran beverages in St catherines , Ontario which is a city very close to the border with New York state . the drink is called " evangeline " and bottles looks to be from the 50's era .


----------



## Bixel (Jun 30, 2012)

I have seen them before. I am not an ACL collector, so I dont know value or how rare.

 I could find out if you wanted though.

 PM me if you want some more info.


----------



## surfaceone (Jun 30, 2012)

"Moran Beverages
 Remember when I said that one of St. Catharines' bottlers lasted into the 1980s? This is the one. There is no definitive information out there about Moran Beverages. After looking through many pages of a Google search, there was only one result about Moran Beverages: its inclusion on an old inventory of someone's collection. It also seems that many people have the wrong facts about Moran Beverages. I've repeatedly been told that the company was based in New Brunswick, even though the bottles are clearly marked ONTARIO! I'm going to get a special library card so I can access the old city directories. Maybe then I'll find something..." From.






 "Evangeline was Moran Beverages' largest brand. It was a ginger ale. These deco bottles were the first style for Evangeline. They are a very interesting design and they also stand out on a shelf.

 There are two variations of this bottle. As you can see, under the woman's head on each side of the bottle, there are some words. One variation has "EVANGELINE/BEVERAGES LTD." The other, rare variation has a small "Bottled By" above EVANGELINE. It took ages to find this variation. The wording "Bottled by Evangeline" suggests that these bottles may have been made before Moran owned Evangeline."


----------



## Erik T (Jul 3, 2012)

There was also an Evangeline beverages in toronto circa 20s-30s which might be related to the Evangeline in st.catherines, they had quite similar bottles so I wouldnt be surprised.


----------



## jamus (Jul 3, 2012)

Although I cannot provide a photo, I have found several Evangeline bottles, embossed and painted label very similar to what is pictured. They were marked with New Brunswick, but I do not remember if they said Moran Beverages.  Perhaps Evangeline was franchised.


----------



## M&M (Sep 23, 2020)

I came across this thread when trying to investigate I have a “bottled by Evangeline”


----------



## RCO (Sep 24, 2020)

you have one of the embossed Evangeline bottles , I don't have one , but found parts of a broken one in a dump a couple years ago  .  think there fairly common as I see them for sale at antique malls


----------



## JKL (Sep 26, 2020)

M&M said:


> I came across this thread when trying to investigate I have a “bottled by Evangeline”


Pretty common bottle in the Niagara region.  Usually sell $10 - maybe $15.  They are beautiful bottles.


----------

